# National Distillers Bottle Cap



## Retired bottle guy (Sep 8, 2021)

Hello.
I have been metal detecting on an old lot where
an old house was. It was built in 1900.
I have found old zinc boyd's mason jar lids, and part's of old cast iron toys.

The house was torn down about one year ago.
I am using a Garrett AT MAX. I had a signal of 82 which indicates silver. It was about 2 feet down in the ground.

What I found was a Silver metal bottle cap. Outside imprinted with text: [U.S. 1,771,034 NATIONAL DISTILLERS 1.875,431 PATS]. Edge of bottle cap is ridged. Reverse of text is visible from inside of cap. Also on the top it has an
embossed image of a cornstalk with wheat
stalks.
Any help with this is greatly appreciated.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 8, 2021)

From this bottle. Jim beam bought national distillers in 1987 for 545 million dollars..
ROBBYBOBBY64. https://www.ebay.com/itm/National-D...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0

"National Distillers and Chemical Corporation | Encyclopedia.com" https://www.encyclopedia.com/books/.../national-distillers-and-chemical-corporation


----------



## Retired bottle guy (Sep 8, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> From this bottle. Jim beam bought national distillers in 1987 for 545 million dollars..
> ROBBYBOBBY64. https://www.ebay.com/itm/National-D...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0
> 
> "National Distillers and Chemical Corporation | Encyclopedia.com" https://www.encyclopedia.com/books/.../national-distillers-and-chemical-corporation


Hi there- I have been reading up on the history as well, and I'm confused as to the age of this with the top being made out of silver.

I appreciate your help 
Have a nice evening.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 8, 2021)

Retired bottle guy said:


> Hi there- I have been reading up on the history as well, and I'm confused as to the age of this with the top being made out of silver.
> 
> I appreciate your help
> Have a nice evening.


It's not made out of silver, it's made out of aluminum.  The numbers on a metal detector are just the machine's guess about what metal it is, but the guesses are often wrong.  It looks like it dates to around the 1950s at the latest, likely earlier.  My best guess is 30s or 40s.


----------

